# Issues with ATITool .27 b4, Find Max Core/Mem doing nothing



## twisteds7 (Sep 6, 2008)

So when I hit Find Max Core/Mem I sit and look at that little 3d box for 20 minutes and none of the sliders have moved. There is no indication anywhere that is testing the max OCs for core/mem. The test is running and heating up and all of that, but it just sits at default clock (475/702). Does anyone know what I need to do?

Here is an image at one hour and 19 minutes to give you an idea of what I am getting.






EDIT: I use a m1530, 8600m gt ddr3, vista 32-bit, 4gb ram, 177.92 driver


----------



## juanrra242 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi! 
I´m having the same problem , when I slide the core or mem bar to a higher level (just 5Mhz) and i click on set clock , the bar resets to the original clock value.
When I press the mem button , something adverts me that the card chip is not overclockeable or that it can´t be done...
I think my card (ati hd2600 pro 512mb) may be locked or something similar ..... but I managed to overclock it months ago.... and i didnt flash any new bios or similar.
Any help would be apreciated....   thnks in advance.
Things like this and the Ati Control center problem with Framenetwork ,are pushing me to change to Nvidia....


----------

